# Nippon Ichi Software General



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

​
With the old thread long dead, the games under the NIS banner are definitely worthy of their own thread and discussion.

Long time player myself since when La Pucelle Tactics and Disgaea 1 were first released back in 2003, I've enjoyed every game so far, Laharl still being my favorite main.


The Witch and The Hundred Knights being the latest upcoming game that I'm quite looking forward to, and their first take on an action rpg.

Discuss anything NIS dood.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2012)

Where is that wallpaper from and where can I get a higher resolution version?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2012)

NIS doesn't release often enough.
[YOUTUBE]c5ECHUkL9HY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James (Jun 23, 2012)

Have there been any big changes in gameplay since Disgaea 2?

Like, ones I'd notice without being a nerd obsessed with the technical side.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Where is that wallpaper from and where can I get a higher resolution version?


Here you go sir.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2012)

James said:


> Have there been any big changes in gameplay since Disgaea 2?
> 
> Like, ones I'd notice without being a nerd obsessed with the technical side.



HD graphics, turning allies into weapons and combining two monsters into giant monsters mid battle, a cool classroom thing for master/student stuff and customizing, dual wielding weapons, and some other stuff I'm forgetting.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Here you go sir.



Thank you


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet ;p

So I'm playing Disgaea: Hour of Darkness at the moment, must say I'm loving it. This is my first time playing a Disgaea, wish I got into the series earlier but better late then never.



Chapter 3 if I remember correctly, it's not letting me enter the gate and says I need some key...

Party

Laharl-Lv 10
Etna-Lv 6
The three Prinny's are at level 4
Cleric- Lv4
Two warrios at level 5
Flonne still at level 5 lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Sweet ;p
> 
> So I'm playing Disgaea: Hour of Darkness at the moment, must say I'm loving it. This is my first time playing a Disgaea, wish I got into the series earlier but better late then never.
> 
> ...



get the cheapest item and go into the item world get it to level 10.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Sweet ;p
> 
> So I'm playing Disgaea: Hour of Darkness at the moment, must say I'm loving it. This is my first time playing a Disgaea, wish I got into the series earlier but better late then never.



Tis true, I feel like starting up a new game in D1 myself, it's been a very long time since I last played it.

Laharl antics are the best antics.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2012)

Hijacked first post somewhat, hope it's okay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Hijacked first post somewhat, hope it's okay.



Oh that looks great thanks.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Tis true, I feel like starting up a new game in D1 myself, it's been a very long time since I last played it.
> 
> Laharl antics are the best antics.



Mao is not too far behind. 

Though Adell & Valvatorez have swag.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Mao is not too far behind.



Not many liked Mao, but I really enjoyed having a nerdy demon main.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2012)

At least the main isn't a copy and paste of the same person.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2012)

There also is a translations of the official novels now that continue the story of the original game if anyone is interested, the first taking place 10 years after and the 2nd 100 years after.



I've not read them myself, I heard they're bad, but will read soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2012)

I...WANT...my Soul Nomad and the World Eaters, Lapucell tactics, Makai Kingdom sequels!!!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Mao is not too far behind.
> 
> Though Adell & Valvatorez have swag.



Oh most definitely.  Though Laharl is my favorite, Adell's "leagalized gambling?  That's not my style" remains my favorite line from a disgaea game.  At first I was pissed that Laharl wasn't a continuing hero, but they've actually turned it into a decent running gag.  

Their prinny spin offs are no slouches either.  I have yet to play any of the Marl Kingdom games outside of Rhapsody, so I have no opinion on those, but Rhapsody was kinda boring in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

I wish they'd make good games some more.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish they'd make good games some more.



I think you're going to love The Witch and The Hundred Knights being the Diablo fan you are.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it an action rpg? If it is then I hope it has lots of loot. :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it an action rpg? If it is then I hope it has lots of loot. :33



Yes it's top down action rpg, also you can choose to be good or evil supposedly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

I must have more information on this game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes it's top down action rpg, also you can choose to be good or evil supposedly.



Speaking of top down action RPG, Absolute Victory Unlosing Ranger vs Darkdeath Evilman was fun as hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

Eh, that game was okay. It got kinda stale after a while though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2012)

REVYA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this OST 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xscm_qYntfA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2012)

I like Laharl's theme because the lyrics (of the non-instrumental version anyway) are essentially his vassals going on about how awesome he is.

And it's so true


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2012)

I am sorry...but Nippon's music...is probably it's weakest link.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2012)

I love the Disgaea soundtracks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I love the Disgaea soundtracks.



 The soundtracks to me have just been...ok at best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

First time you hear it, cool.

Second time you hear it, okay.

Third time, , get some new material.

Fourth time is whatever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

Other than the Disgaea main theme, I can't remember most of the musics.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> First time you hear it, cool.
> 
> Second time you hear it, okay.
> 
> ...



kinda this


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Support having Fallen Angel Flonne released as DLC for D4 if you can.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2012)

I still have not gotten D4, but to have  Flonne not already be a DLC is...ridiculous to say the least. As well as not having REVYA!!!!! already.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Phantom Brave!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry...but Nippon's music...is probably it's weakest link.


Can't really say that.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]wMTZN4sk0NE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1HncbIPegZM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fOo__RrZh3w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]i0HFY5ESgvE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5ArgROgHxiQ[/YOUTUBE]



They have several hundred songs.
What they need is new sound effects.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Decided to look into The Witch and The Hundred Knights. Damn, why'd it have to be delayed?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Phantom Brave!!!



Where the braves are phantoms.



Mura said:


> Decided to look into The Witch and The Hundred Knights. Damn, why'd it have to be delayed?



It was suppose to drop tomorrow in Japan eh? 

Read up it's not coming out to July now, shame, already waiting on its localized release since that is confirmed though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It's was suppose to drop tomorrow in Japan eh?
> 
> Read up it's not coming out to July now, shame, already waiting on its localized release since that is confirmed though.



Yeah, read the NA release will be Q1 2013.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)

Nippon Ichi's PS3 2D RPG Legasista Gets a Download Release


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow there is a Nippon Ichi thread?

Can we talk about NIS published games? Like Neptunia?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2012)

Why the hell not!...what game is that?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wow there is a Nippon Ichi thread?
> 
> Can we talk about NIS published games? Like Neptunia?



Only if it's about Nisa. 



Mura said:


> Nippon Ichi's PS3 2D RPG Legasista Gets a Download Release



Legasista does look fun, looking forward to downloading it soon.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 28, 2012)

Molten Labyrinth: Having trouble with Mid-Boss >.>

I need to grind some more.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2012)

You should be able to beat it if your Laharl is about level 20.

Do you have a Cleric and or taught your main characters heal yet?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 28, 2012)

Laharl is only level 16 lol

Yes I do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2012)

Also you tried Disgaea 1 or Phantom Brave yet Mura?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Laharl is only level 16 lol
> 
> Yes I do.



While you're grinding try having Laharl and Etna stand next to the Cleric so they can cast heal till it levels up so they can learn the spell permanently.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Also you tried Disgaea 1 or Phantom Brave yet Mura?



Sorry, haven't gotten to them yet. Been trying to catch up on some Light Novels but I'll make it a point to play today.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> Sorry, haven't gotten to them yet. Been trying to catch up on some Light Novels but I'll make it a point to play today.



Ok cool, tell your adventures when you do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> While you're grinding try having Laharl and Etna stand next to the Cleric so they can cast heal till it levels up so they can learn the spell permanently.



Always do that with omega heal.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)

Touched up on some Phantom Brave today, just going through the introduction and tutorial took almost an hour.

Haven't felt like that since P4.

Still enjoying myself though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2012)

So you went with PB eh, playing the ps2 or psp version?

I take it you're wrapping your head around the confining concept easily?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So you went with PB eh, playing the ps2 or psp version?
> 
> I take it you're wrapping your head around the confining concept easily?



Playing the PS2 version, confining is pretty simple to learn.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)

Crap, I'm looking at all the extra things the PSP version got and I'm wondering if I should play that version.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Crap, I'm looking at all the extra things the PSP version got and I'm wondering if I should play that version.



Might as well stick with the ps2 version as most of the extras you get in the psp version are things from other NIS games that came after PB.

On confining, just make sure to always pay attention to how it effects your stats with the confining percentages.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2012)

I played PB on the Wii, I had so much fun and I named my characters after my friends and family..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2012)

I still need to buy the Wii version myself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

Playing the only NIS console game I hadn't played yet, Soul Nomad.

12 hours in now, Swordsman and Bareknuckle are pretty garbage tier, Knights and Archers on the other hand are amazing.

Just got Redflanks recently and they hit like a truck.

Since there is no reincarnation in this game, I guess some classes are just utterly better than others in the post game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

I also heard Square will be making another Final Fantasy.

Really though, it's good to hear they aren't having any financial troubles anymore, I'm curious what kind of main character they will go with this time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Nippon Ichi's Special Reporting Division: Busty and Princely Reporters


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Haven't followed that game at all, seems like Phoenix Wright minus interesting cases though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2012)

Nippon needs a new star...I disliked disgaea 3 and probably will dislike disgaea 4...so I will not be looking forward to disgaea 5!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nippon needs a new star...I disliked disgaea 3 and probably will dislike disgaea 4...so I will not be looking forward to disgaea 5!



A new star series?

Did you like Disgaea 1 and 2?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> A new star series?
> 
> Did you like Disgaea 1 and 2?



Yes I loved disgaea 1 like anybody else would. Enjoyed Disgaea2 2. Then Disgaea 3 came out...and just fealt like I have done this numerous times already. On top of that the story is...meh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

I see I see, D4 is a huge improvement over D3.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I see I see, D4 is a huge improvement over D3.



I will take your word for it and try it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2012)

Nippon Ichi Opens 20th Anniversary Promo Site


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2012)

New Nippon Ichi Games in Dengeki PlayStation


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2012)

> Project D is said to be a game that will please long time Nippon Ichi fans and new fans alike.



Excitement.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 10, 2012)

New game from the Disgaea team as well.

Disgaea Team's New Game Revealed in Dengeki


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

Blah for the art style, but yay for a new game by them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2012)

*Team Disgaea's New RPG Confirmed For PlayStation 3*



> The teaser site for Nippon Ichi's anniversary RPG Kamisama to Unmei Kakumei no Paradox had "Vita" in its source code, causing many to speculate that the game's unannounced platform was PlayStation Vita. This week's issue of Famitsu reveals that the platform is actually PlayStation 3.
> 
> Little is known about Kamisama to Unmei Kakumei no Paradox, or Kamipara for short. The game is being developed by the Disgaea team, with direction by Masahiro Yamamoto and characters by Noizi Ito.
> 
> ...



Link removed


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2012)

Yay PS3, art style still sucks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I don't think its "OH GOD MY EYES" bad but it could be better.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 20, 2012)

*Disgaea D2*



New Disgaea coming in March of 2013. Looks to be a sequel to the first disgaea.
Check out the first promotional art . There's also a countdown site , but nothing is there at the moment.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 20, 2012)

Laharl as the main character again?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2012)

"I'm finally the main character like I should be!"


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Oh hell yes.



[YOUTUBE]5JzLWajkjqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 20, 2012)

How may I best express my excitement? The hundreds of hours I've dumped into this series. I am speechless.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 24, 2012)

*Nippon Ichi Software?s Shogo Kozakai on Disgaea D2*



> Disgaea D2 is a continuation of the first Disgaea, set several years after the good ending. It stars Laharl, the main character of the first game, as well as Etna and Flonne. Old characters will return and new characters will be introduced. The game will have the familiar slapstick, yet serious ambiance Disgaea titles are known to offer. A remake of the first game was considered, but the team wanted to deliver a new story.
> 
> The game system will focus on the good points from Disgaea: Hour of Darkness and Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten. But since many fans believed Disgaea 4?s system had too much volume, it?s being balanced to be closer to the original Disgaea. Disgaea?s system is popular, said Kozakai, but there is an impression of weak spots in the story, which the team aims to repair. In terms of new elements, there are still various features that have yet to be revealed. It appears you might even be able to use monsters as mounts.
> 
> Source:




I haven't played a Disgaea game since Cursed Memories, so I'm not familiar with how the system changed in 4 from the previous games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2012)

Very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 1, 2012)

*Disgaea D2 Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgz4Pz18wzg[/YOUTUBE]​
Site has been updated:


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2013)

Laharl has a sister now.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

As long as they don't aid in the making of shit Naruto games, it's all good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks nice. I wish to finally see some overlord level angel or something like that. Looks like this one will be about a war between the two realms.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 5, 2013)

Superman said:


> Looks nice. I wish to finally see some overlord level angel or something like that. Looks like this one will be about a war between the two realms.



That was already done in the first game haha.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2013)

I have not played the first game in such a long time I do not truly recall it. I do not think it was anymore then a scuffle and not a war. Laharl's possible sister must be older then him what with how much more developed she looks then he does.

 Has there been shown a overly powerful angel before?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2013)

Master Lamington if I recall was the strongest angel in Celestia, Laharl defeated him.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 8, 2013)

Superman said:


> I have not played the first game in such a long time I do not truly recall it. I do not think it was anymore then a scuffle and not a war. Laharl's possible sister must be older then him what with how much more developed she looks then he does.
> 
> Has there been shown a overly powerful angel before?



You're confusing Laharl-chan for his sister. The supposed sister is a loli and looks younger than everybody.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 12, 2013)

Dimension 2 now has a US release date, 10/08/13.


----------



## MossMan (Apr 13, 2013)

Weird how I haven't heard anything about this game till now....there hasn't been any mention of it on the sites I frequent, that I can remember.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Master Lamington if I recall was the strongest angel in Celestia, Laharl defeated him.



 Yeah...but he did not seem Overlord level strong



Lord Yu said:


> You're confusing Laharl-chan for his sister. The supposed sister is a loli and looks younger than everybody.



 Laharl-Chan?


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2014)

bump

I've been playing d2 and overall it was kind of a disappointment, think I'll bail out after a second run of the storyline (without the storyline) to get the good ending

anyone played 4? probably gonna dump a lot of time into it soon

discuss?


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2014)

I played some of 4 on PS3 and it's not bad at all imo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2014)

shit said:


> bump
> 
> I've been playing d2 and overall it was kind of a disappointment, think I'll bail out after a second run of the storyline (without the storyline) to get the good ending
> 
> ...



disgaea 2 or disgaea dimension 2?


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2014)

dimension 2 with laharl and co, not axel and co


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2014)

It kinda sucks, but the Vita versions of D3 and D4 are the superior versions.

It's been a thing with Jrpgs lately.


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2014)

whut, why are they superior??  I'm not getting a shitting vita

oh wait

a shita hahahaha

ha....


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2014)

More content, bug fixes, etc.

Vita becomin' a JPRG machine.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2014)

Just like the PSP got the best versions of all the jrpgs that they rereleased on it.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2014)

Trails in the Sky, Tales of Heart R, Freedom Wars...

It keeps happening.

Not to mention it already has: Disgaea 3&4, the Alterier series, Neptunia, Ys, Persona 4, Sorcery Saga and Demon Gaze + PS1 and PSP titles, if needs be.  It's my portable little RPG machine.


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2014)

time to get a vita emulator on my work computer


----------



## shellbell (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Etna shows in this Disgaea!!!....She is the best...the disgaeas i didnt like are all ones that Etna was not in....

But they should do a game where Laharl etna and flonne grow up....i would love that....


----------

